# Crazy canopy/light idea



## MickeyA (May 22, 2012)

Ok so im a more of a DIY person so i always look around for a outside of the box approach to things.
So heres my idea mounting 2 vanity lights from lowes Shop Portfolio Vanity Bar at Lowes.com 
on the inside of a DIY wood canony and using 23w 6500k cfsl 23 Watt - T2 CFL - 100 W Equal - 6500K Full Spectrum Daylight - 80 CRI - 70 Lumens per Watt - 15 Month Warranty - Energy Miser FE-IISB-23W-65K | 1000Bulbs.com
one vanity on the front inside of the canopy and the second on the back board of the canopy and an acrylic splash guard with 2 pc exhaust fans mounted on the sides. the vanitys are 36in and hold 6 bulbs so im looking at 12x 23w 6500k cfls and because of the vanities spacing each light can have a small diy reflector 
each bulb is 1600 lumen so in all the idea would give the tank 19,200 lumens 40$ for the vanitys and 39$ for bulbs then some wood screws and something for a splash guard. tell me what ya think crazy idea or maybe it just may work.


----------



## Mikaila31 (Dec 18, 2008)

It would work just fine depending on the tank. One of the main complaints though with CFLs is their large size makes for a large hood. Also IMO lumens mean pretty much nothing. I assume with all that light you want to grow plants? Lumens is the measure of light as perceived by the human eye, which has a much different preference for light then plants. 

You can get most lights to work. I have retrofitted lots of types of lights CFLS, PC, T8, T5, CCL.


----------



## Termato (Feb 21, 2012)

This is basically what I have in mind to do with my tank, only not so much light. I was going to use 3 CFL bulbs.

Any updates on what you have decided to do?


----------

